# Beispiele Visu Hausautomation



## Benno (4 Januar 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin gerade dabei in meinem Haus die Elektrik zu installieren. Da ich eine Wago 750-880 einbaue und die Webvisu nutzen möchte, wollte ich Euch fragen, ob Ihr mir ein paar Anreize für die Visu geben könnt.

Danke für Eure Unterstützung.

Gruß
Benno


----------



## wolfi-sps (5 Januar 2015)

Hallo Benno,

was willst Du den alles steuern bzw regeln ?
Wir habe von drei Jahren gebaut und habe zwei 750-841 und einen 750-881 als Visu ein Panel von Wago mit Target Visu eingebaut. Mache alles mit den Steuerungen.

Kann Dir ja mal meine Visu als Export schicken.

Wolfgang


----------



## Benno (5 Januar 2015)

Hallo Wolfgang,

habe auch vor alles zu regeln (Licht, Steckdosen, Heizung , Rolladen etc.). Wenn du das machen könntest wär super.

Danke im Voraus.

Gruß
Benno


----------



## tomrey (8 Januar 2015)

Hi Benno,
hab's auch schon hinter mir. 
Bedienung klassisch mit Standard-Tastern und Visu mit Laptop.
Von unterwegs mit VPN ins LAN.
Android geht auch aber bis ich gezoomt habe, sind die Rollos schon 3x gefahren...;-)
Wandpanels sind vorgesehen, werden aber vermutlich nicht kommen.
Zukünftig evtl. mit Tablet als Universalfernbedienung.
Visu-Prinzip: Butons im Grundriß + Sonderseiten f. Konfig, Timer u.a.
Hier ein Beispiel:


Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Joe (8 Januar 2015)

Hallo Benno,
ich bin da bei mir auch grad dran. Allerdings habe ich bewusst keinen Grundriss vom Haus in der VISU.
Meistens ist es ja so, dass man mal schnell ein Licht mit dem Handy einschalten muss. (Oder vom Sofa aus das Licht ausschalten, weil es beim Fernsehschauen blendet).
Auch die Notwendigkeit für ein "schnelles steuern" der Jalousien sehe ich nicht so wichtig, da die Dinger ja schließlich automatisch fahren sollen und nur im Notfall von Hand verfahren werden sollten.
Dazu findest du tolle Bausteine in der OSCAT-Bibliothek (Sonnenpositionsberechnungen etc.).

Für den Rest (Lampen, Ambientenbeleuchtung und evtl. noch Sollwertvorgaben) reicht eine kleine kompakte VISU vollkommen aus. Bei mir ist das eine Seite mit jQuery geworden (Beispiele: http://demos.jquerymobile.com/1.4.5/) dazu gäbe es dann noch Knockout, welches ein Binding für viele Elemente bietet. Ein bisschen trickie ist allerdings die Einbindung mit ADS über Knockout.


----------



## Gecht (9 Januar 2015)

Hallole,
bitte auch unbedingt die Orginal Wago-Libs ankucken,
viele sind gleich mit Visu- Bausteine, z.B. Scheduler oder HVAC.
war bei mir ein bischen tricky zum installieren, aber nicht aufgeben, es lohnt sich.
am besten die Libs ins target-Libs-Building Verzeichnis entpacken.


----------



## NieZuSpaet (10 Januar 2015)

Hi,
hier mal meine Visu.
Ich steuere Steckdosen, Licht und Raffstore mit einem Beckhoff CX9010. Für die Webseiten nutze ich den Webserver vom CX. Die Kommunikation läuft über den ADS-Webservice und die TAME-Lib von Tom (danke dafür) 
Als Framework für die Seiten nutze ich JQueryMobile. Damit brauch ich mich nicht um die Navigation zwischen den einzelnen Seiten kümmern und ich habe direkt eine ansprechende Optik. Die Charts habe ich mit Highstock gemacht.
Bin grad dabei, eine kleine Offline-Version auf meiner Webseite zu erstellen. Damit ist das anschaulicher, wie das Ganze funktioniert.


----------



## NieZuSpaet (10 Januar 2015)

noch Bilder...


----------



## NieZuSpaet (10 Januar 2015)

und eine kleine Handy-Version gibt es auch noch:


----------



## wolfi-sps (11 Januar 2015)

Hallo NieZuSpaet,

Hut ab  - Das schaut professionell  aus. Wie hast Du das mit dem Farbverlauf gemacht ?

Wolfgang


----------



## NieZuSpaet (11 Januar 2015)

Hallo Wolfgang,
jQueryMobile (jQM) ist ja HTML und JavaScript. Für jQM gibt es einen "ThemeRoller", damit kann man sich seine eigenen Farbschemata online zusammen basteln und runterladen. Ich hab dann nachträglich noch ein wenig fein-tuning vorgenommen und in den StyleSheets die Farbverläufe definiert. Das Ganze sieht dann so aus:
	background: #777777 /*{d-page-background-color}*/;
	background: -webkit-gradient(linear, left top, left bottom, from( #777777 /*{a-bar-background-start}*/), to( #111111 /*{a-bar-background-end}*/)); /* Saf4+, Chrome */
	background: -webkit-linear-gradient( #777777 /*{a-bar-background-start}*/, #111111 /*{a-bar-background-end}*/); /* Chrome 10+, Saf5.1+ */
	background:    -moz-linear-gradient( #777777 /*{a-bar-background-start}*/, #111111 /*{a-bar-background-end}*/); /* FF3.6 */
	background:     -ms-linear-gradient( #777777 /*{a-bar-background-start}*/, #111111 /*{a-bar-background-end}*/); /* IE10 */
	background:      -o-linear-gradient( #777777 /*{a-bar-background-start}*/, #111111 /*{a-bar-background-end}*/); /* Opera 11.10+ */
	background:         linear-gradient( #777777 /*{a-bar-background-start}*/, #111111 /*{a-bar-background-end}*/);	
Ich weiß garnicht mehr, wo ich das mal gefunden habe, aber du hast recht: es sieht gleich viel professioneller aus.

Um vielleicht noch mal ein paar Hintergründe los zu werden, warum ich meine Visu so (also mit HTML, JavaScript und ADSWebservice) aufgebaut habe: ich wollte unbedingt eine Visu, die für lange Zeit von allen möglichen Geräten (vor allem vom iPad) aus erreichbar ist. Dazu noch möglichst kostenlos. Das kann mir, denke ich, keine App und kein Programm bieten. HTML und JavaScript sind Standards, die noch über Jahre hinweg von jedem Browser unterstützt werden. Ist natürlich einiges an Arbeit, neben der eigentlichen SPS sich auch noch um die Visu zu kümmern, aber es hat sich gelohnt. (Lohnt sich immernoch, weil man ja nie wirklich fertig wird )
Gruß
Holger


----------



## 4Josh (11 Januar 2015)

Das stimmt mit HTML ist es besser. Zum glück unterstützt bald die neuen wago sps codesys3 und somit endlich Html5.

Gruß 4Josh


----------



## Benno (12 Januar 2015)

Ist schon eine Wago Sps die codesys 3 unterstütz in den Startlöchern?


----------



## 4Josh (12 Januar 2015)

Auf dem 750-8202 konnte man es sich auf der sps ipc Drive 2014 anschauen. Sowie auch das neue ecockpit. Auf der Messe wurde gesagt das es mit Release von ecockpit funktionieren soll.


----------



## NieZuSpaet (16 Januar 2015)

Hi,
hier hab ich mal eine kleine Offline-Version meiner Haussteuerung hochgeladen. Sagt vielleicht doch ein wenig mehr aus als nur ein Bild. Es gibt noch einige Setup-Seiten dazu, wo ich den einzelnen Steckdosen / Lampen / Raffstoren die Lichtschalter zuordne. Das war dann aber doch zu aufwändig, die Seiten ohne SPS sauber ans Laufen zu bringen.
Gruß
Holger


----------

